# Which string serving tool?



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

I've decided to start building and repairing my own strings. I've got the materials for a home made string jig, but I haven't purchased a serving tool yet. I'm looking at the Brownell, BCY, and Cavalier tools. Does anyone have a favorite, or experience with serving tools? For reference, these will mostly be B-50 strings for recurves.

Thanks,
Clang

http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/cavalierprostringserver.aspx
http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/bcymodel26bowstringservingtool.aspx
http://www.fsdiscountarchery.com/brownellstringserver.aspx


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

I use the BCY, which to me looks just like the Brownell.
I'm not a pro at it or anything but it works for me.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

I have all of them. The cavalier IS MUCH BETTER. Stay away from the other two.


----------



## CCA WRAPS (Aug 6, 2009)

gad said:


> I have all of them. The cavalier IS MUCH BETTER. Stay away from the other two.


I can see how that'd be better being all metal. The BCY is pretty cheap for what you pay for.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

i use a cajun one which seems to be half decent.


----------



## eflanders (Dec 8, 2007)

The Bearpaw servers are very nice.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Jig*

I think for under $20 the Spigilari(SP) from Lancaster is hard to beat.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

If you can afford it pick up a Beiter winder heavy... they're worth the extra bucks.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

GWN_Nuge said:


> If you can afford it pick up a Beiter winder heavy... they're worth the extra bucks.


I like the looks of those, but of all the ones I currently own, the Bearpaw works extremely good!


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

The Beiter winder is very nice, but's it out of my price range. I think I'm going to go with the Cavalier or the Bearpaw.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I've heard good things about the Cavalier, but I think my Bieter is the best I've ever owned.


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Have you ever heard the old saying "You get what you pay for". Have used most of the less expensive ones. While they get the job done in the end, they are a pain mainly due to the tension changing while you serve. I believe that the main culprit for serving seperation is inconsistant tension while serving. The Heavy Beiter is roughly 3.5 times the cost of the other serving tools and worth every penny you pay for it due to the consistant serving tension it provides.


----------



## Crusher (Jan 27, 2003)

Lerie said:


> Have you ever heard the old saying "You get what you pay for". Have used most of the less expensive ones. While they get the job done in the end, they are a pain mainly due to the tension changing while you serve. I believe that the main culprit for serving seperation is inconsistant tension while serving. The Heavy Beiter is roughly 3.5 times the cost of the other serving tools and worth every penny you pay for it due to the consistant serving tension it provides.



Exactly! Spend it now or spend it later. I have 4 Beiters, a BCY, Cavalier and a Bear Paw. Everything except the Beiters sits in the drawer. They don't even come close. Spend the extra money. You won't be sorry you did.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I have the Cavalier ( 6 of them ) but am getting 2 of the BCY Bear Paws for x-mas


----------



## Lerie (Aug 23, 2002)

Dthbyhoyt - get one of the Beiter's instead.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have a cavalier and the tension cycles up and down. You can pull serving off the server and feel the tension going from around 5 pounds to 10 pounds. Is there any want to get the tension to be consistent?


----------



## cjkozik (Jan 31, 2007)

If you are serious about building strings i would buy a Beiter, Bearpaw, or one of the ones you have listed as a last resort..


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

My favorite is the Beiters and my second choice are the Spigarellis I have. I dont prefer any of the other choices you mentioned. Not sure about the Bearpaws (don't own any) but they look like they are modeled after the Beiters.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Clang, you could probably get away with using a cheaper serving jig if you're doing trad strings only. I have a BCY #26 serving tool. It's a little annoying and I get some serving separation around the tight corners near the posts on my compound bow cams, but I've made a couple of trad strings and they are holding up great with no problems at all. If you are going to do some compound strings as well, then I'd say spend the money on a really good serving jig and you'll be set. Hope this helps! -Chris


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Spotshooter2 said:


> My favorite is the Beiters and my second choice are the Spigarellis I have. I dont prefer any of the other choices you mentioned. Not sure about the Bearpaws (don't own any) but they look like they are modeled after the Beiters.


Agree 1000%. The Beiter is the Top Of The Line but expensive. If you want the BEST inexpensive server go with a Spigarelli. It is very smooth and have very good tension control. For under $20 it can not be beat!


----------



## elkaholik (Feb 15, 2009)

I just bought the Bear Paw and it works fantastic


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Lerie said:


> Dthbyhoyt - get one of the Beiter's instead.


explain why ....


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Dthbyhoyt said:


> explain why ....


They are SUPER SMOOTH. The only negative I could say is that they are HUGE in size compared to others. I love mine but it is almost double to size of my Spig's.


----------



## Rchr (Jul 3, 2003)

*Spigarrelli*

I have about 15 winders about 8 different in them.

Go with the Spigarelli it is better than the others, quality is very good and easy to work with.

I am a big Beiter fan and have been using their products since 1990 but I have to admit that the Beiter Winder is nice but way overpriced, I could buy 2Spigarrelli's for the price of one Beiter. 

The Cavaliers are nice but has quality control problems. At first I really liked it but then I ran into problems with other winders. Of the 2 that I own and 4 others that I have seen they differ in height and even had one that would break the string. 

The bear paw had problems with the slit being a little wide. 
The other ones that I have I don't remember their brand but Spigarelli is just a better winder.


----------



## Godsbowhunter (May 28, 2009)

I personally use the bearpaw it is the best one that i have used so far


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

look up 3 rivers archery and check out their spin server,you set it on the string and move the string in a circular motion.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

I went with the Cavalier. I'm using it primarily to repair existing recurve strings instead of having to replace them every time the end serving frays through. I figure it'll pay for itself in 3 strings. What's a good tension setting for reserving with BCY 400?


----------

